# Introducing budgies to each others



## mighty2571 (Oct 25, 2018)

So I have search this forum on how to introduce new budgies to the current ones but all i found is how to introduce one bird to another, my thing is I'm trying to introduce Odin and Fiona (changed their names from Blue and Yellow after I got them) to Kiwi, and while I've had the cages next to each other for about a week now and the three birds talk back and forth all day long, the thing is they really don't want to come out of their cages.

I have been opening the doors on the cages one at a time to allow the birds to come out and explore, Kiwi will come out and fly over to Odin and Fiona's cage and hang on the outside but as soon as she get there they seem to just ignore her and they go to the opposite side (she's always on the outside I never open the door so she won't invade their space) and they just go about their business and no pay her any attention, meanwhile she's all excited and want to play with them.

When I reverse the process and Kiwi is locked up and I open the other cage to let Odin and Fiona out they want nothing to do with that, they are no interested in going outside the cage, I have tried to lure them out by placing treat and a small bowl of food on the top of Kiwi's cage and other places in the room and they just ignore all of that even when I leave the door open for hours at a time and walk away from the room.

So my question is how do I get these 3 to gt closer? can I just the doors on both cages and see what happens and be ready to intervene if i need to ? or does anyone have any advice. and is there a way to get them to come out of their cage other than trying to bribe them?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you planning to have all of them in one cage once they are introduced?

At this point, since Odin and Fiona don't like coming out of their cage, I'd suggest rearranging both cages (to avoid any territorial issues) then opening the cage doors on both cages.

It sounds as though Kiwi may well want to go into Odin and Fiona's cage to meet and play with them.

Do stand by and be ready to intervene if necessary.
While Kiwi is excited to meet them, they may not be as interested in her so it's unsure how they will react initially if/when she ventures into their cage.

I introduced one budgie to two others in this manner and as soon as he was in with the other two they all became friends fairly quickly.

Hopefully you will have the same successful results. :fingerx:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good advice above . Let us know what happens! Good luck .


----------

